

ACTION REQUIRED: Discontinuing of Xeround Cloud Database Service - vassvdm
http://vassvdm.tumblr.com/post/49380659169/action-required-discontinuing-of-xeround-cloud

======
vassvdm
Can anyone recommend a good cloud-MySQL replacement ? Obviously installing
MySQL ourselves at some IaaS provider is an option, and Amazon RDS another.
Would be grateful to hear more suggestions and prod and cons.

